# First year harvest!



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

Congrats! Looks great. Know you will enjoy sharing your crop with family and friends.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Nice! One's first harvest is always the most exciting. Remember, you only get one first harvest, and only one first bottle. Save that first bottle. It will become more meaningful year by year.


----------



## Cris (Mar 10, 2011)

My first year harvest (such as it was, sigh) became mead!


----------

